# 2016 NFL Conference Championships



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2016)

I doubt anyone has to guess how I am going guess but here it is anyway . . .

*Patriots *v Broncos

*Panthers *v Cardinals

As much as I like the Patriots, I'd like to see the Panthers or Cardinals win a Super Bowl. But a Patriot v Panther Super Bowl would be a clash of the Titans.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 17, 2016)

Bronc- cards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Bronc- cards



Mike is playing with us woohooooo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Bronc- cards



It's a safe bet though if that leprechaun from Texas guessed differently lol.


----------



## SENC (Jan 17, 2016)

Panthers - Broncos


----------



## jmurray (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm going Pats/ Panthers. 

It's been a wild playoffs so far, I hope next weeks games are as fun to watch


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 17, 2016)

Ye


Kevin said:


> It's a safe bet though if that leprechaun from Texas guessed differently lol.


p figured it was a pretty sure guess......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2016)

SENC said:


> Panthers - Broncos




So you're betting half on who you hope wins and half you think will win, or half against the leprechaun which you think is half who you believe will win and half who you hope and think will win?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> So you're betting half on who you hope wins and half you think will win, or half against the leprechaun which you think is half who you believe will win and half who you hope and think will win?



Could care less who wins. Just betting opposite the texicner. Seems like a pretty safe guess....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2016)

Broncos over Patriots? Even I can't screw that up.....

famous last words . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Broncos over Patriots? Even I can't screw that up.....



Perhaps not -- but you and I together can

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> So you're betting half on who you hope wins and half you think will win, or half against the leprechaun which you think is half who you believe will win and half who you hope and think will win?


No, I just think it is time for an all animal mascot Super Bowl again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 18, 2016)

SENC said:


> No, I just think it is time for an all animal mascot Super Bowl again.


Isn't there always animus at a Superbowl?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Isn't there always animus at a Superbowl?



Had to look that one up. Figured it meant _animated _but now I have a new word. All I have to do is remember it . . .


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Had to look that one up. Figured it meant _animated _but now I have a new word. All I have to do is remember it . . .


Not so long ago, I was in the same place with the word "Superbowl" ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Not so long ago, I was in the same place with the word "Superbowl" ...



Just so you know how it got named that. According to Clark Hunt, the current owner of the Kansas City Chiefs, in 1966 when his dad was owner of the team, then NFL commissioner Pete Rozell ask Lamar and a few other owners to come up with a name for the coming merger of the AFC/NFC championship game. Lamar was going to suggest "_The AFC/NFC Championship Game_". real original eh?

At that time, there was a new toy that was very popular with the kids called a Super Ball. Clark was still just a toddler but his older sieter and brother both had a Super Ball and played with them all the time. When the metteing got underway to name the new championship, according to Clark's explanation of his dad retelling this story many times, Lamar just blurted out "How about The Super Bowl?" and the rest as they say is history. I heard Clark tell this story over the radio last week so it's not just google repeat stuff. 

And as Paul Harvey might say, _now you know the REST....of the story._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks for that background on the name. I had a Super Ball ... damn, those suckers were hard, when they caught you on the top edge of your ear you knew about it, and they sure made a mess of a pair of glasses.

"Or so I was told."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2016)

I'd love to see broncos -cardinals but I don't think it will be so. I think the panthers will take it all. Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2016)

Too bad it can't be Panthers Cardinals. Neither have ever won one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2016)

There are 9 teams that have been to the Super Bowl (in years shown) and lost each time:

Minnesota Vikings (0-4) 1970, 1974, 1975, 1977
Buffalo Bills (0-4) consecutively 1991-1994
Cincinnati Bengals (0-2) 1982, 1989
Philadelphia Eagles (0-2) 1981, 2005
San Diego Chargers (0-1) 1995
Atlanta Falcons (0-1) 1999
Tennessee Titans (0-1) 2000
Carolina Panthers (0-1) 2004
Arizona Cardinals (0-1) 2009
There are 4 Teams that have never played in a Super Bowl:

Cleveland Browns
Detroit Lions
Houston Texans
Jacksonville Jaguars


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2016)

Tom Brady and Payton Manning have squared off 16 times making Sunday the 17th meeting. Brady has owned him so far winning 11 of the 16. They have met 4 times in the playoffs and have a 2-2 split. I just don't think Manning is ever gonna be 100% again.

The Patriots offensive line is banged up. Broncos have a strong defensive line. Look for Brady to throw a lot of quick short passes.
Patriots 27
Denver 16


This one's gonna be a high scoring game but ugly IMO thus the weird score:
Panthers 33
Cardinals 28

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

Ain't going my way so far.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 24, 2016)

Gail got a text from someone she works with a bit ago...
"Good luck to your team. Not because I want them to win but you'll be crabby tomorrow if they don't"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Gail got a text from someone she works with a bit ago...
> "Good luck to your team. Not because I want them to win but you'll be crabby tomorrow if they don't"



Don't think I didn't think of her. Now whenever I hear or see the Pats I think of her lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2016)

Great stop!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

Wade's defense is kicking ass and taking names.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

If I had to bet even now my money would still be on the pats even this late and this far behind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> If I had to bet even now my money would still be on the pats even this late and this far behind.



And I would lose . . . . again . . . . .


----------



## SENC (Jan 24, 2016)

Peyton would have thrown a TD right there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

Still ain't over . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

But Henry that was a damn catch they called incmplete IMO and no fumble because his knee hit so completion with ball dead. Ripped off by the offciails again. Did you tell them damn zebras my money was on Boston?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> But Henry that was a damn catch they called incmplete IMO and no fumble because his knee hit so completion with ball dead. Ripped off by the offciails again. Did you tell them damn zebras my money was on Boston?


 
clearly incomplete


----------



## SENC (Jan 24, 2016)

Gronk is not human.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2016)

SENC said:


> Gronk is not human.



He's an incredible player but dumb as a sack of hammers.


----------



## SENC (Jan 24, 2016)

Tony said:


> He's an incredible player but dumb as a sack of hammers.


That is offensive to hammers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

OH. MYYYY. GAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWD.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

They still need the conversion but this is why you never bet against Brady, Gronk, and crew.


----------



## SENC (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

What a game. That shows why the NFL has the best sports product on the planet. 


Happy for Manning - hard not to pull for him now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> What a game. That shows why the NFL has the best sports product on the planet.
> 
> 
> Happy for Manning - hard not to pull for him now.



The way they were talking about Peyton before the game you would've thought he was going to die any minute. Tony


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm hoping for snow thunder, tornado or some other natural distraction now...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> I'm hoping for snow thunder, tornado or some other natural distraction now...




Poor Scott. Try reminding her that the Pats will probably be the top 3 seeds again next year . . . . 

Or maybe just spend a lot more time in the shop for a few weeks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 24, 2016)

Denvers defense is lookin good, I don't know how to check , but how many times has a qb thrown for less than 200 yds and beat the patriots

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Poor Scott. Try reminding her that the Pats will probably be the top 3 seeds again next year . . . .
> 
> Or maybe just spend a lot more time in the shop for a few weeks.


You did tell her, didn't you, that Kevin picked the Pats?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey does anyone know if anyone beside me picked the Panthers to win it all? I'm the only one right?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Hey does anyone know if anyone beside me picked the Panthers to win it all? I'm the only one right?








Tony said:


> I'd love to see broncos -cardinals but I don't think it will be so. I think the panthers will take it all. Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey Tony don't yu just love that edit feature. Geez you and Henry are incorrigible - both picked the Cowboys from day one now edit your posts to look good - what am I gonna do with y'all.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

Might have us a game if the cards can get a stop and score again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 24, 2016)

SENC said:


> You did tell her, didn't you, that Kevin picked the Pats?



She is ignoring the world right now. I can hear her ears ringing from the shop  
She turned off the Panthers game because they mentioned the Pats game...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 24, 2016)

just noticed i was 50/50


----------



## SENC (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## SENC (Jan 24, 2016)

And that was before Superman put on his cape. Unreal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2016)

This is just sad now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Hey does anyone know if anyone beside me picked the Panthers to win it all? I'm the only one right?


Uh...yea,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 24, 2016)

SENC said:


> And that was before Superman put on his cape. Unreal.


That flying dive for a TD was just cool!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

